
Do you know what the “TOFU, MOFU, BOFU” marketing strategy is? - workintransit
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/251780
======
nefitty
Many of the strategies listed seem to fit under the umbrella of "growth
hacking." Although I am not currently utilizing these sorts of tools (maybe
soon!) it is fascinating to understand and see how websites are innovating and
competing to get my attention and eventually, they hope, my money. A good
example is the site Buffer. I'm not sure what specific services they offer but
their brand is steadily embedding itself in my mind. I constantly come across
quality content from them, making it more likely that I'll come to them if
they offer a solution to a future business problem I have.

